# Window 10 Auto-Logon (Hotmail/MS Account)



## FiiLeTe (Jul 31, 2015)

Hello everyone!

So, i've updated my PC to Windows 10 and i have a little problem.

Anyone knows how to auto-logon without asking for password using Hotmail/MS Account? I i've already tried the trick using "netplwiz" from Windows 8 wich always worked totally, and in Win10 it just does not work, it keeps asking me for password...

Anyone knows how to bypass this without having to create a local account?

Cheers.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 31, 2015)

1. run netplwiz
2. select the user in the box you want to autologin to
3. uncheck the box "Users must enter a user name and password to use this computer"
4. click Apply
5. a box will pop up asking the user account and password you want to autologin to.  Fill it out.  If there is no password, leave the password field blank.
6. click OK
7. click OK

restart to test


Win10 copies the Live/Outlook/Hotmail account locally.


----------



## FiiLeTe (Jul 31, 2015)

As soon as i uncheck that and i press apply, the box that comes out as my username already filled and password fields in blank. You're saying to just press ok leaving them in blank? I think i've already did this before and resulted in something: I never cold login into Windows ever again , had to format it lol (this was on Windows 8).


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 31, 2015)

FiiLeTe said:


> As soon as i uncheck that and i press apply, the box that comes out as my username already filled and password fields in blank. You're saying to just press ok leaving them in blank? I think i've already did this before and resulted in something: I never cold login into Windows ever again , had to format it lol (this was on Windows 8).


you need to enter the PSWD. I have this already working on most of my Win10 boxes now, but I changed each to use a pin instead of a password first. Then, I entered my password (not pin) into the empty box, rebooted, and haven't looked back.


----------



## FiiLeTe (Jul 31, 2015)

So, you're saying...

Put my Windows asking for PIN and not password before ... Then do the "netplwiz" trick normally is that right?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 31, 2015)

If there is a password on the account (I assume there is), you have to enter the password into the password box.


It'll be something like username@hotmail.com and password


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 31, 2015)

FiiLeTe said:


> So, you're saying...
> 
> Put my Windows asking for PIN and not password before ... Then do the "netplwiz" trick normally is that right?


Yes, that is what I did. Switched to use PIN, then did the netplwiz and entered my PASSWORD into the blank box. The first time, I put in my PIN, which did not work, but when the OD booted, it asked me then for my password rather than the PIN (it'll do this anyway when in PIN mode if the wrong PIN is entered too many times)


----------



## FiiLeTe (Jul 31, 2015)

cadaveca said:


> Yes, that is what I did. Switched to use PIN, then did the netplwiz and entered my PASSWORD into the blank box. The first time, I put in my PIN, which did not work, but when the OD booted, it asked me then for my password rather than the PIN (it'll do this anyway when in PIN mode if the wrong PIN is entered too many times)



Yes, this did the trick! Thank you very much. Create a PIN, the do the netplwiz trick and it's done.

Thanks again


----------



## Atomic77 (Jul 31, 2015)

Yep I did that on my computer in 8.1 I had to use my password once and then after that it was auto login. I never had a pin.


----------



## FiiLeTe (Jul 31, 2015)

Yeah, but on Windows 10 this seems to be the trick, we have to create a PIN before.


----------

